# WESTSIDE CC CHARLOTTE, Tha Connection Pic Nic #2



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

OK EVERYONE "THA CONNECTION PIC NIC #2 BY WESTSIDE CC CHARLOTTE IS GOING DOWN ON MAY 5TH FOR SURE MORE INFO AND LOCATION TO BE ANOUNCED VERY SOON HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE THIS WILL BE MORE FUN THEN LAST YRS THANK YOU EVERYONE LETS MAKE THE UNITY HAPPEN A GOOD WAY AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!


IF ANYONE HAS ?s GET AT ME OR ANY WSCC MEMBER.......


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

FREE FOODS (HOT DOGS) A HOP OFF, GAMES, LOTS OF GOOD LOWRIDING FUN U ENJOYED YOURSELF LAST YR THIS YR WILL B WAY BETTER DONT FOR GET THE PARTYING AT THE HOTEL HAHA C YA THERE SOLO AND CLUB RIDERS............

IF U MISSED LAST YRS WELL GET BIG FISH VOL 64 65 AND SEE U WONT WANT TO MISS THIS YRS....


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

:h5:


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

????????????????????????????????


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

t
t
t

dont miss this mark it down and c u there!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

GET UR PLANE TIX AND GET UR TRAILERS READY ALSO CHARGE THEM BATTS DONT MISS THA CONNECTION PIC NIC C YA THERE


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

T
T
T

DONT MISS THIS ONE IF U MISSED THE LAST YRS ONE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

FEW PIX FROM LAST YR BIG FISH LOWRIDER MAG SERVIN UM AND REAL GOOD COMPANY






























































































































AS U CAN SEE GOOD TIMES WITH GOOD PEOPLE FURTHER INFO TO B ANNOUNCED REAL SOON IT WAS ABOUT 80 CARS AND 250 PEOPLE LETS MAKE IT BETTER THIS YR EVERYONE CAUSE EVERYONE IS INVITED!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

LAST YRS THA CONNECTION PIC NIC SO U KNOW HOW GOOD IT IS AND ALL UNITY N THE COMMUNITY TEAM WORK MAKES THE DREAM WORK

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/324084-westside-c-c-uso-c-c.html


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

t
t
t


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

ttt


----------



## big fish (Jul 24, 2007)

BIG FISH WILL B THERE


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

big fish said:


> BIG FISH WILL B THERE





:wave:


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

t
t
t

get ready for the best pic nic this side of the carolinas THA CONNECTION PIC NIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

THIS IS THE AREA FOR THE NEXT THA CONNECTION PIC NIC #2 SAME PLACE JUST A BETTER PART OF PARK AND IT IS NO GRAVEL AND NO DIRT...



















































































LOOKIN GOOD MORE INFO THIS WEEK FLYER REAL SOON 

MAY 5TH DONT MISS THE UNITY AND GOOD LOWRIDER FUN


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

Going to try and make it this year so ya'll get them hoppers ready!!!


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

matdogg said:


> Going to try and make it this year so ya'll get them hoppers ready!!!


COOL GLAD TO HEAR THT AND WE WILL HAHA. PROB C YA AT CASPER ALSO HOMIE


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

THIS IS THE HOP AREA


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

MAT 5TH HESTER PARK GREENSBORO NC DONT MISS ALL THE FUN AND LOWRIDER UNITY AT Tha Connection Pic Nic #2 Westside CC Charlotte


----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)

cripn8ez said:


> MAT 5TH HESTER PARK GREENSBORO NC DONT MISS ALL THE FUN AND LOWRIDER UNITY AT Tha Connection Pic Nic #2 Westside CC Charlotte


ILL BE THERE


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

R00STER said:


> ILL BE THERE



:thumbsup: c ya there gonna b better then last yrs


t
t
t
t


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

cripn8ez said:


> COOL GLAD TO HEAR THT AND WE WILL HAHA. PROB C YA AT CASPER ALSO HOMIE


Cool you bringing the elco this year???


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

matdogg said:


> Cool you bringing the elco this year???


naw i wish homie dont u have to have cars n thurs and out mon?


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

Nope get there friday morning and you can leave sunday morning if you want


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

matdogg said:


> Nope get there friday morning and you can leave sunday morning if you want


hum is that rt shit maybe we was gonna leave late friday and leave sumtime sun but we c tryin to get everything rt for may tho and all new bats if it dont go else where?


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

Tha Connection Pic Nic #2 may 5th dont miss the fun and lowrider unity in Greensboro Hester Park more info this week flyers soon get your cars ready and make sure u can get them inches lookin like its gonna b sum major hoppers making the trip and always clean top knotch lowriders and super cool people from great clubs c ya soon everybody!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Big SNOW WSCC CHARLOTTE...........


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

TTT


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

CARLITOS WAY said:


> TTT



:h5:


----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)

also ill be shooting for









cripn8ez said:


> :thumbsup: c ya there gonna b better then last yrs
> 
> 
> t
> ...


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

Bump


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

djmikethecholodj said:


> TTT



:thumbsup:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

we gonna be there.


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

flaked85 said:


> we gonna be there.


OH DAM HIDE THE BBQ HAHA JK COOL BRUTHA C YA SOON:h5:


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

]FEW PIX FROM LAST YR BIG FISH LOWRIDER MAG SERVIN UM AND REAL GOOD COMPANY






























































































































AS U CAN SEE GOOD TIMES WITH GOOD PEOPLE FURTHER INFO TO B ANNOUNCED REAL SOON IT WAS ABOUT 80 CARS AND 250 PEOPLE LETS MAKE IT BETTER THIS YR EVERYONE CAUSE EVERYONE IS INVITED!!!!!!!!![/QUOTE]


----------



## maispuro (Jan 22, 2013)

I moved to NC a few years ago from AZ, I'm looking for some shows and clubs to get connected with, I'm working on my 86 cutlass right now. Any suggestions on shows/clubs?


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

maispuro said:


> I moved to NC a few years ago from AZ, I'm looking for some shows and clubs to get connected with, I'm working on my 86 cutlass right now. Any suggestions on shows/clubs?



:h5:


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

TTT

Tha Connection Pic Nic #2 May 5th Greensboro NC Hester Park dont miss all the fun the LOWRIDER way with lots of UNITY hope to c u all there everyone is welcome clubs to solo riders come oon out and join the LOWRIDER COMMUNITY n the best PIC NIC on this side of the coast WSCC invites all......


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

sup snow, well be out there for sure.


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

Vayzfinest said:


> sup snow, well be out there for sure.[/QUO
> Cool homie always good to c our Klownin homes c ya soon ttt


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

Hopefully I'll have something together by picnic time.


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

GOOT said:


> Hopefully I'll have something together by picnic time.



YOU CAN DO IT?


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

t
t
t


fir the best pic nic this side of the earth Tha Connection Pic Nic #2 c you there MAY 5TH hop off free food games and lot of lowrider UNITY!!!!!!!


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

WestSide CC Charlotte NC

Tha Connection Pic Nic #2 

May 5th it's going down in a low low kind of way get ur room and charge them batts for a great time with us......


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

TTT


----------



## big fish (Jul 24, 2007)

HIT ME UP BIG DOGG 323-479-2387


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

big fish said:


> HIT ME UP BIG DOGG 323-479-2387



I called and left u a message other day loco I'll hit u today 3107662945 this my new hook up


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

TTT


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

CARLITOS WAY said:


> TTT



:h5:


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

MAY 5TH THA CONNECTION PIC NIC DONT MISS IT FLYERS COMING SOON IT ALWAYS GETS GREATER LATER WELL ITS LATER AND IT GONNA B GREATER AND MORE LOWRIDER UNITY LIKE LAT YR GET UR CARS READY AND BATTS CHARGED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

T
T
T

FOR THE BEST PIC NIC THIS SIDE OF THE EARTH "THA CONNECTON PIC NIC" C YA THERE AND GET UR BATTS ON FULL CHARGE


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Word.


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

rivman said:


> Word.


Simon


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Yo what's up homie. Is there a payout for the hop or just for fun. Cause u know if we come were bringing the big boys ,,and the big girl lol (the pink)


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

Pinky Bitches said:


> Yo what's up homie. Is there a payout for the hop or just for fun. Cause u know if we come were bringing the big boys ,,and the big girl lol (the pink)


naw no pay out homie sum trophys but it mostly for fun and a hella time come on down bro i need a rematch hahaha


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

cripn8ez said:


> naw no pay out homie sum trophys but it mostly for fun and a hella time come on down bro i need a rematch hahaha


Bring it to Casper I will be more than happy to brake you off again I mean give you a rematch.lol


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

matdogg said:


> Bring it to Casper I will be more than happy to brake you off again I mean give you a rematch.lol



WHAHAHAHA WE COMING BUT NO CARS ILL TAKE THAT CHALLENGE BUT ON MAY 5TH HAHA ILL HAVE 2 HOPPERS FOR U THAT DAY KUSH AND CRIPN


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

:h5::fool2:




matdogg said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

Tha Connection Pic Nic May 5th don't miss the fun times at hotel day before same park same hotel heater park & ramada hotel flyers this week everything is n stone so charge ur bats get ur flight and let's get down with unity and Lowrider life style

C all u guys there last yr was great and this yr will b better TTT


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

some info

www.facebook.com/ThaConnectionPicNic2ByWscc


----------



## Rafeah (Feb 19, 2013)

Thinking I could be there


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

Rafeah said:


> Thinking I could be there


Cool what's ur location now?


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

TTT


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

Sunday May 5th 10:30am to 6:30 pm
Oka T. Hester Park
3615 Deutzia St.
Greensboro, NC 27407

Shelters 5,6,7

RAMADA COLISEUM/GREENSBORO
2003 Athena Court, Greensboro, NC 27407 US


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

t
t
t


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

ttt


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

cripn8ez said:


> Sunday May 5th 10:30am to 6:30 pm
> Oka T. Hester Park
> 3615 Deutzia St.
> Greensboro, NC 27407
> ...


TTT Don't miss this fun with unity and fun for all ages Lowrider style charge them batts and have them coolers full no worries or drama just Fun Times with Great people and unity!!!!!!


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

http://soundcloud.com/cripn8ez/mountain-top/s-wdqJ0


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

http://soundcloud.com/cripn8ez/01-track-1


----------



## Juxes_One (Jul 14, 2008)

:wave::drama::inout:


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

Juxes_One said:


> :wave::drama::inout:



West good homie lets get that cutty to the pic Nic 


T
T
T


----------



## Juxes_One (Jul 14, 2008)

cripn8ez said:


> West good homie lets get that cutty to the pic Nic
> 
> 
> T
> ...


:h5: I think I'm a go it this weekend in possibly drive it back... do u kno ne one around here tht will put my interior speakers in for a fair price?


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

Juxes_One said:


> :h5: I think I'm a go it this weekend in possibly drive it back... do u kno ne one around here tht will put my interior speakers in for a fair price?


I sure do


----------



## big fish (Jul 24, 2007)

BIG FIEH WILL B THERE


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

big fish said:


> BIG FIEH WILL B THERE



call me loco i i got new phone 9802006132

t
t
t


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

dont miss it get them bats charged and cars on shine its going down with WESTSIDE CC CHARLOTTE


----------



## Juxes_One (Jul 14, 2008)

cripn8ez said:


> I sure do


 ok kool.. I just need panels made for the rear passengers to fit 6x9s... a rear deck to fit two 6x9s... n a pair of 5 1/2 mini subs n the doors fit n


----------



## noponies1965 (Nov 4, 2008)

I will b n the house


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

noponies1965 said:


> I will b n the house


Cool where u coming from solo or club?


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

I see now cool homie thanx we welcome u


----------



## Juxes_One (Jul 14, 2008)

Im a bring my "Piece of Shit" uffin:


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## bigg_E (May 30, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

bigg_E said:


> :wave:


Hello homie c ya soon ttt


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

Ttt

Get ready if u ain't ready best thing going down may 5th a tha Connection Pic Nic #2


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

OK EVERYONE THE HOTEL HAS BEEN INFORMED AND HAS ROOMS OPEN STILL SO WHEN YOU CALL TO GET YOUR ROOMS MAKE SURE YOU MENTION THA CONNECTION PIC NIC #2 AND YOU WILL GET A DISCOUNT!!!!!!!!
(336)294-9922


RAMADA COLISEUM/GREENSBORO
2003 Athena Court, Greensboro, NC 27407 US


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

HEY DONT FOERGET WE ARE HAVING FOOD GAMES HOP OFF AND GREAT TIME THE GAMES WILL B CLIB TUG A WAR AND WE ARE TRYIN SUM THING NEW 13'' BOWLING HAHA SO GET YOUR BOWLING CHUCKS READY TO DO THE DAM THING LIKE YOUR CAR DOES HAHAHA MAY 5TH C YA THERE 

HAVE AGOOD DAY EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

Juxes_One said:


> Im a bring my "Piece of Shit" uffin:


Me too


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

im bringing both my shitz also:naughty:



T
T
T

FOR MAY 5TH THA CONNECTION PIC NIC C EVERYONE THERE


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

Ttt

May 5th don't forget c everyone there


----------



## golden age (Mar 9, 2007)

Here's a few pics from last years show.... some real good ones in here. All taken by Jesse Williams Photography.


----------



## golden age (Mar 9, 2007)

a few more...


----------



## golden age (Mar 9, 2007)

and more...


----------



## golden age (Mar 9, 2007)

and a few more to finish it out... looking forward to it again this year. and we still need to get these cars out and cruise the town while everyone is here. how about the night before??? let's get it happening snow!


----------



## Juxes_One (Jul 14, 2008)

klasick83 said:


> Me too


 word :thumbsup:


----------



## Juxes_One (Jul 14, 2008)

Juxes_One said:


> Im a bring my "Piece of Shit" uffin:


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

golden age said:


> Here's a few pics from last years show.... some real good ones in here. All taken by Jesse Williams Photography.
> View attachment 621399
> View attachment 621400
> View attachment 621402
> ...



Great pix thanx for sharing hope to c ya again


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

golden age said:


> and a few more to finish it out... looking forward to it again this year. and we still need to get these cars out and cruise the town while everyone is here. how about the night before??? let's get it happening snow!
> View attachment 621417
> View attachment 621419
> View attachment 621423
> ...



I agree we gonna try to get a cruz Sat nite also again Sunday after


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## golden age (Mar 9, 2007)

lets make the cruise happen for sure. waited till everyone rolled out last time. Saturday would be great as long as people aren't hitting the bottle all day


----------



## Juxes_One (Jul 14, 2008)

golden age said:


> lets make the cruise happen for sure. waited till everyone rolled out last time. Saturday would be great as long as people aren't hitting the bottle all day


 I cant see how ppl can drink in the heat like tht


----------



## Juxes_One (Jul 14, 2008)

Juxes_One said:


> Im a bring my "Piece of Shit" uffin:


 



 im a try in b there u see wut im workin wit!


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

Looking to sale or trade my shit for a coupe deville
Or a fleetwood


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

Trade or make offer
http://charlotte.craigslist.org/cto/3652093773.html


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

Also has booty kit


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

Ttt for Tha Connection Pic Nic


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

Ttft


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

Best thing going down n may pic Nic by WSCC a good family event


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

West west


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

cripn8ez said:


> Best thing going down n may pic Nic by WSCC a good family event


Agree

Zup Daniel?


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

Wut it dew 
Down here in the lab building my engine


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

Just booked my room


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

I might say fuck it and sleep in my truck


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

Tttt


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

Almost here fill them coolers and charge them bats time for family fun at Tha Connetion Pic Nic #2 don't miss it


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

2 1/2 weeks


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

85eldoCE said:


> I might say fuck it and sleep in my truck


Chill with me and Abraham in our room i got sleeping bags


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

klasick83 said:


> Chill with me and Abraham in our room i got sleeping bags


dont do it i camped out this w this cat b 4 and i ended up n my trk he has issues lol


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

Lets get it


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

Ttt for the best family fun n the sun at Tha Connection Pic Nic #2 Westside CC Charlotte food drinks games jungle gym for kids a lake to talk a walk along horse shoe pits BBQ grills nothing but Lowrider unity and love for what we do that's lowride also will b serving a lot of inches so don't sleep and have your bats charged and cars shinny everyone welcome to come and meet some really cool people and great car clubs hope to see you there have a good day and safe trip c ya MAY 5TH

LEAVE THE HATE AND DRAMA AT THE HOUSE!!!!


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

cripn8ez said:


> dont do it i camped out this w this cat b 4 and i ended up n my trk he has issues lol


Snow was trying to show me weird videos on his laptop...
Wtf


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

klasick83 said:


> Snow was trying to show me weird videos on his laptop...
> Wtf


Hahahah lol foo u was trying to zip my sleeping bag to urs?


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

Wtf


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

Eldo watch this club Brutha he will get cha no more same tents he gets his own lol



Tttt May 5 th best thing going down family fun with unity the Lowrider way hope to c all clubs there from far n near


----------



## bigbody93 (Feb 2, 2007)




----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

TTT for Tha Connection Pic Nic n 2 weeks or so don't miss all the fun and great people from great clubs....



cripn8ez said:


> THIS IS THE AREA FOR THE NEXT THA CONNECTION PIC NIC #2 SAME PLACE JUST A BETTER PART OF PARK AND IT IS NO GRAVEL AND NO DIRT...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

cripn8ez said:


> ]FEW PIX FROM LAST YR BIG FISH LOWRIDER MAG SERVIN UM AND REAL GOOD COMPANY
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## hydryan (Feb 11, 2002)

[/QUOTE]
whers kerry at? i want to get together for a show or meet


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

I mailed some of these out yall way today ask the homie TK about them. 016.JPG 003.JPG IMG_20130425_170118.jpg IMG_20130408_225440.jpg


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

One more week


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

Habdhsjdhsjdhejdodbdjd ehkdvskdhdnjnksge dvsjskhsnsl


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

Wtfareyoutryingtosaydaneilidontunderstand


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Yo. Westside lowriders will be in the house. I'm bringing the PINK and a double pump


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

Pinky Bitches said:


> Yo. Westside lowriders will be in the house. I'm bringing the PINK and a double pump


So pinky and the brain will be together??


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

Pinky Bitches said:


> Yo. Westside lowriders will be in the house. I'm bringing the PINK and a double pump


Great homie that's good to hear let me led up my bumper real fast then I want my inches Bacc hahahah


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

4 more days till we head out for the best thing popping this side of town c all this weekend ttt for all!!!!!


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

cripn8ez said:


> Great homie that's good to hear let me led up my bumper real fast then I want my inches Bacc hahahah


You don't need led in the bumper to do 45 inches.lol


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

matdogg said:


> You don't need led in the bumper to do 45 inches.lol



Whahahaha fook you hahaha I knew u was gonna say sum tin lol c ya soon have a safe trip OG Matdogg


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

Just Pinky and our dude John are coming down this weekend I will be down that way in a couple weeks for the show in anderson. But Johns street double a no joke eather so good luck homie.

Hope every one has a good time an I will see yall in a couple weeks


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

matdogg said:


> Just Pinky and our dude John are coming down this weekend I will be down that way in a couple weeks for the show in anderson. But Johns street double a no joke eather so good luck homie.
> 
> Hope every one has a good time an I will see yall in a couple weeks


Oh ok cool well ill c ya n few weeks then some is b there also I know they bringing the no joker cars lol I'm workin on my caprice rt now tryin to hit sum tin peace homie


----------



## QCC (Jan 14, 2005)

UCETAH said:


> I mailed some of these out yall way today ask the homie TK about them. 016.JPG 003.JPG IMG_20130425_170118.jpg IMG_20130408_225440.jpg


 Get at me if anybody needs these ..


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

Ttt few mores day can't wait best thing going down this weekend c ya there WSCC TTT


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Just booked my room at the ramada ,,see u this weekend


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

Pinky Bitches said:


> Just booked my room at the ramada ,,see u this weekend


Cool c ya there homie have a safe trip


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

Isaidisaidisaiditsonlyacouplemoredays
Damnsomebodyslacisstressingmeout


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

Itisonly2daysansmenotbringingkushisstressingmeoutfuccshitdamit


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

​TTT


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

CARLITOS WAY said:


> ​TTT


Hello Brutus ttt


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Well not gona make it ,just lost the trans in the truck. On 64 just passed Ashland


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

Should of got a chevy.lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Lol I got one of those remember ,,that's why I got a new Ford on its way


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

Bump for tha homie post some pics in dis BIATTCH


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

OK I WANNA THANK EVERYONE THAT CAME OUT TO THA CONNECTION PIC NIC #2 IT WAS A BLAST AND GREAT TO C ALL THE REAL RIDERS COME OUT TO SUPPORT US (WSCC) A LIL COLD WEATHER NEVER HURT ANYONE AND WITH ALL THE UNITY AND LOVE THINK WE REALY DIDNT CARE ONCE AGAIN THANK YOU ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS AND THERE FAMILY FOR COMING OUT TO B WITH OUR FAMILY AND HELP BRING THE UNITY & LOVE THE SAME THING AND WORK ON THE SAME GOAL AND THIS WEEKEND MADE IT HAPPEN EVEN MORE STAY LOW AND WSCC CHARLOTE THANX ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!

SORRY FOR THE ONES THAT HAD ISSUES ON THE WAY THERE WILL C YA AT THE NEXT LOWRIDER FUNCTION AND FOR THE ONES THAT DIDNT SHOW CUZ U JUST HAVE NO LOVE HAHAHA WELL U MISSED OUT WAS GREAT FUN AND FAMILY UNITY THANX FOR WHAT EVER LOL.....

​THANK YOU EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Yeah sorry Bro. We tried to make it ..


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

Pinky Bitches said:


> Yeah sorry Bro. We tried to make it ..


Thanx for the effort bro ill c ya soon miss a great picnic tho lol I know u was gonna get hopped on and got scard it's cool bro


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Yep that was it lol. Well be at the south Carolina show in 2 weeks ,give u guys another shot lol


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

Pinky Bitches said:


> Yep that was it lol. Well be at the south Carolina show in 2 weeks ,give u guys another shot lol


haha yea we b there dont know bout cars tho time to save to pic up my rag n tx but never no might have sum tin for ya there hum?:dunno:


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)




----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)




----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

OK SUM THE PIX I STOLL FROM THE INTERNET


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

t
t
t

where is all the pix at?


----------

